# car is making a noise after i shut it off!? please help



## RandyTShea1 (Jul 12, 2012)

It does not sound like it's the fan at all. iM 99% sure its not the fan. It is making a little constant buzzing noise and it also sounds like fluid is somehow moving or bubbling. It sounds like it is coming right from the alternator. it does shut off when i unplug the battery, this noise stays constant for minutes though after i shut my car off. It isnt that loud, i have to pop my hood open to hear it.


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

RandyTShea1 said:


> It does not sound like it's the fan at all. iM 99% sure its not the fan. It is making a little constant buzzing noise and it also sounds like fluid is somehow moving or bubbling. It sounds like it is coming right from the alternator. it does shut off when i unplug the battery, this noise stays constant for minutes though after i shut my car off. It isnt that loud, i have to pop my hood open to hear it.


that will be the after-run coolant pump...mounted on the rad fan shroud near the alternator


----------



## RandyTShea1 (Jul 12, 2012)

volksvrsex said:


> that will be the after-run coolant pump...mounted on the rad fan shroud near the alternator


Is it okay for my car to make that noise or is this a problem? It shuts off after about four minutes after i turn my car off


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

It's supposed to run after you shut down the engine. It pumps coolant to cool the turbo, etc after shut down. Sounds like its working ok to me.


----------

